# Gender confirmation at 15 weeks, could it be wrong?



## Jamie Austin (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is my ultrasound at 15 weeks! I was told i was having a girl. Im not so sure.. I had an ultrasound done with my other pregnancy at 15 weeks, she was a girl. And comparing the ultrasounds they dont look similar at all. I know only time will tell but i was wanting other opinions on this. Could there gender scan have been wrong, and this actually be a boy?? I just dont see the three lines im supposed to see when you are having a girl, not to mention there is a little bump. Any ones opionions would be greatly appreciated! Please and thank you


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I have read all babies have "nubs" or bumps until 16 or so weeks. I am not an ultrasound tech, so I can't be sure about the gender in your u/s, but I know most times when gender is guessed it's the profile view of the baby and the nub is either pointing up or straight out (google: angle of the dangle).

Best place for guesses I know is ingender.com, they have a whole forum for posting u/s pics and having people guess! I would go post your picture over there too. They also have techs guessing


----------

